# New carving



## NEP (May 4, 2010)

I carved this Bow Maiden sunday.

It was a show at a 25 years anniversary at a small shipyard.


----------



## chris374 (May 5, 2010)

Very Cool!!!:chainsawguy:


----------



## belgian (May 5, 2010)

Looking great Niels ! I am not really a carving fan but I wouldn't mind such a maiden on my Viking boat !


----------



## Native87 (May 5, 2010)

That is wonderful. Thanks for posting the pic.


----------



## NEP (May 5, 2010)

Hi Belgian.

Do you have a Viking Boat? Cool!

Then you need a dragon head for the stem and not a maiden.

Come to Fasnacarving in Holland September 16th to 18th and I'll carve you a dragon head.


----------



## ErrolC (Sep 29, 2010)

NEP...NOW there's an idea!


----------



## darrylp (Nov 28, 2010)

Very talented. If you take part in shows, do you sell as well? Just the other day I saw some really fabulous show pieces, collectibles on some website. Wood carving have always fascinated me but was never able to chip out even a decent figure


----------

